# Samsung Netbook 250GB/1Gb DDR3/10.1" LED/ Wi fi @Rs. 9240 + 1 Yr Samsung Wrnty



## kool (Sep 2, 2011)

Why this laptop is so cheap??? Rs. 9240 + 1 Yr Samsung Wrnty

Newly Samsung  Netbook-Np-N100-MA01IN

Intel Atom N435/1GB-DDR3/ 250GB/10.1/Meego*jannatinfo.com/web/samsung-N100-BLK_files/feature05.jpg
*jannatinfo.com/web/samsung-N100-BLK_files/feature06.jpg


Samsung Laptop Netbook Computer With 1 Year Warranty | eBay

Use Voucher – HDFCEBAY01 or HDFCEBAY02


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 2, 2011)

Has been available on letsbuy for 10.6k and 11.4 on flipkart since a long time.



kool said:


> Why this laptop is so cheap??? Rs. 9240 + 1 Yr Samsung Wrnty



Intel Atom, 250GB, 1GB and no OS.
Also poor connectivity and build quality.


----------



## kool (Sep 2, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Has been available on letsbuy for 10.6k and 11.4 on flipkart since a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey ishu... u've good knowledge of Laptop spec & price. R u student or working? i'm also from noida


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 2, 2011)

Student.


----------



## fz8975 (Sep 2, 2011)

@ishu 
pls recommend options for a laptop  
budget about 40k
performance + gaming


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 2, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> @ishu
> pls recommend options for a laptop
> budget about 40k
> performance + gaming


HP DV4 3016TX @ 42k


----------



## red dragon (Sep 2, 2011)

Ishu,have you seen it?It is pretty well built!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 2, 2011)

No, I haven't.


----------



## red dragon (Sep 2, 2011)

It is available with Meego also(extremely light and gets almost every basic things done without a hitch),a really vfm student`s laptop


----------

